# Help, mounting frame for XJ???



## snowfire (Feb 7, 2010)

Just bought a snoway MDT for a song, went to look at a salter I found on Craigslist and ended up with a plow...Gonna turn my commuter into a driveway rig.

Anyway, plow came with everything except for mount, anyone know where I can find one for an 01 XJ?

Help a noob out....

Thx


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont think they ever made a mount for a XJ.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, no mount to best of my knowledge I think you might if your talented be able to fab something up but its not ideal for the uni-body xj... should have just bought the salter !!!!!!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

If it's a 3-point mount, maybe you can adapt an ST or MT XJ truck-side mount.

Fran


----------



## pottord (Dec 25, 2009)

I picked up some 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 square tube receiver hitch stuff and 5/8 plate. I fish platted the frame near the front and welded the tube to it just like a receiver hitch. Put a piece of 2 1/2 between then right under the front cross member with triangles welded up to the fish plates. Then I made an A frame to mate in the tubes just like a receiver insert 2 x 2 sqare tube. (I had this so it is not included in the cost.) During the off season I can remove the A frame and only the tube ends are visible. I also put a receiver hitch in the center as well in case I would want to drive some thing in with it instead of backing it. The hitch pins for the plow mount right to the 2 1/2 inch cross member. I have already moved all the snow so far this year with no problems, so far about 50 inches of snow with one dump of 21 inches. I spent about $150 on the entire mount process. (wiring/plugs/steel/pins) xysport


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

pottord;991161 said:


> I picked up some 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 square tube receiver hitch stuff and 5/8 plate. I fish platted the frame near the front and welded the tube to it just like a receiver hitch. Put a piece of 2 1/2 between then right under the front cross member with triangles welded up to the fish plates. Then I made an A frame to mate in the tubes just like a receiver insert 2 x 2 sqare tube. (I had this so it is not included in the cost.) During the off season I can remove the A frame and only the tube ends are visible. I also put a receiver hitch in the center as well in case I would want to drive some thing in with it instead of backing it. The hitch pins for the plow mount right to the 2 1/2 inch cross member. I have already moved all the snow so far this year with no problems, so far about 50 inches of snow with one dump of 21 inches. I spent about $150 on the entire mount process. (wiring/plugs/steel/pins) xysport


Lets see some pics !


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm assuming you meant an Snoway MTD. You need the subframe 99100345 and nose piece 96103002. IIRC they are discontinued pieces and rare to find used. 84-01 Cherokees all share the same framework up front.

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100603D.pdf


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a 99100345 New in box I think. Call Kim at the number below between 8-3 EST.


----------

